# bottomless pit and sound and Loop



## stroms7 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hello, i just finished my bottomless pit, i will post pics after the big day. It is a bottomless well esentially. ANd i would like some audio for it. I am looking for a young childs voice asking for help (as though they fell down the well). 

Also is there a way to loop a cd? to the track plays endlessly? please let me know. 

thanks, and happy haunting!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Depends on the CD player. Some do have a repeat function. I think even my portable cheapo from Wal-Mart has a repeat function.

Sorry I can't help with the child sound.


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Let me work on this..*

Give me till tomorrow to put something together...it may or may not work..stand by..

Melty


----------



## stroms7 (Aug 30, 2006)

thanks for trying; i look forward to seeing what you come up with. thanks agian.!!


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Bottomless Pit MP3*

I tried to do a little girls voice but mine is fairly deep. I raised the pitch to make it more girly but it may sound like Im using Helium...

Take a listen...

http://www.4shared.com/file/25107120/24984906/In_the_hole.html

if it askes for a password use: hauntforum

You have to wait for 5-6 seconds while it loads the sound then hit "download file" when it appears.


----------

